# Coopers European Lager



## manga (15/7/19)

I have read that some people think the Coopers _*European *_Lager kit comes with a lager yeast.
I have a packet of it and it looks identical to the ale yeast packet (gold 7g sachet) supplied with the regular Coopers Dark Ale, Lager etc... kits.

I am wanting to use the yeast as a proper lager yeast and ferment around 13c.
Has anyone used this yeast at this temperature ?


----------



## hoppy2B (29/7/19)

Make a starter out of the yeast. You should get some idea of whether it is a true lager yeast. A lot of people on this forum will condemn you if you only pitch 7 grams into your lager!


----------



## manga (3/9/19)

Thanks hoppy2B,

I have successfully brewed with this yeast.

I made a yeast starter to being with. A large krausen had developed after 48 hours at 15c.
At 11/12c the yeast was still happy bubbling away.

I have not yet tried the finished product for flavour (just been able to bottle it).

For all others wondering about this Coopers Lager Yeast, check on the rear of the sachet.
If the batch number/serial number has a 'P' at the end, it is a proper lager yeast and will ferment (as far as I can tell) down to 11c.

Happy brewing


----------

